# Acoustic 8-string build (my first extended range guitar!)



## luthierjules (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
I started working on something that seems (in my opinion) overlooked in the extended range guitar world : 

A contemporary acoustic 8-string guitar!

This is an order from one of the members on this site, and I am pretty sure you all know him -but I will keep his identity quiet for the moment.

The unfortunate thing is, the earliest pictures are stuck on a corrupted SD card, but you can see them if you search for "Julien Bergeron luthier-designer" on Facebook.

Nevertheless, I changed SD cards before I closed the guitar's body, so there is still much to be seen!







First off, you can see the sides, the laminated neck and the back getting it's center stripe glued on.






A close-up of the sides






The first step in gluing the braces; getting the bridge plate in place






Then the braces go on, in no particular order...





Here, I'm gluing the sides to the top in my go-bar deck.

Aaaaaaaaand the last one for today, a picture of me, working to get the exceeding top out of the way.





That's all for now! The guitar in question should be finished in two weeks or so, so I'll be back with more updates quite often (I aim for once a day!)

Tell me what you think! I haven't had much comments on my work yet!


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks awesome! Excited to see this thing develop!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 8, 2012)

The world needs a lot more 7 and 8 string acoustics!

I can guess most of the specs by looking at the pics, but... care to give us the specs?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 8, 2012)

^ Everything right there. I would be muuuuuch less inclined to try and build my own acoustic. Electric is one thing but when acoustics make all the difference that's a whole mother animal.  
This is lookin good so far, hopefully you can get the rest of the pictures up!


----------



## Valennic (Jun 9, 2012)

I always hated looking at the acoustic build threads, because they make me want to go out and try it. The messed up thing is, the pictures make it look so easy, when god knows it's beyond difficult . I'll be following this closely regardless, can't wait to see it done.

Also, is it going to be straight fret? I always figured that especially on an acoustic, where you couldn't very easily move the saddle back and forth for intonation, a fan would be almost necessary, even if only to a slight degree.


----------



## Mister-Tux (Jun 9, 2012)

Surely a thing that I'd like to build one day!


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is way cool. Will follow!


----------



## JStraitiff (Jun 9, 2012)

If the pics are on your facebook download them from there and upload them again...

Should be pretty cool. What made you choose that radial bracing pattern?


----------



## spilla (Jun 10, 2012)

Great work man, that is really impressive. Wouldnt dream of making an acoustic... so many things that can go wrong! Cant wait to see this progress.


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 10, 2012)

To those interested in numbers, here are the complete specs :

27inch scale, 24 frets
The fretboard geometry is directly sketcked from the RG2228.

The neck is jointed at the 17th fret like most standard electrics. This is special because acoustics are usually jointed at the 14th fret.

Cutaway comes as standard.

Here's the custom string gauge (DR strings) :
e .011
b .014
g .022
d .026
a .034
E .045
B .056
E' .085 

g-B are Phosphor Bronze

WOODS :

Neck : african mahogany (sapele) and Bloodwood laminate
Fretboard and bridge : Bloodwood
Saddles : Corian
Back and sides : Wenge - back has a bloodwood stripe along its center
Bindings : Sapele
Top : Sitka spruce
Bracings : Western Red Cedar

There are Gotoh gold plated tuners coming to that and, as if it weren't enough, The fretwire will be matching gold!

I'll be back a little later today with more pics


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cannot wait to see this finished!


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, here are some follow-ups!






Here I'm sculpting the tone bars. This process is sometimes refered to as "voicing" the guitar. It is then that you balance the *resistance capabilities of the top against the strings* with *the resonating frequency of the top itself*.






Gluing the back braces






I admit to have a little fun on the back braces. To answer JStraitiff's question :


JStraitiff said:


> Should be pretty cool. What made you choose that radial bracing pattern?


The radial bracing pattern is directly etched from a japanese maple leaf (yeah, I know what they can look like). The leaf's geometry is placed "upside-down" from the bridge plate. I'll upload a very clear comparative pic in a day or two, I promise! 






Closing the sound box. You might have noticed it has no opening... I'll come to that soon enough! 

The next batch of pictures will be about the bindings!

By the way, I have a game for you guys! Try to figure out who will put his hands on this axe (HINT: his band's latest album is seen in one of the pictures)!

Right... now, WHO IS IT???


----------



## JamesM (Jun 10, 2012)

No guesses but damn that looks great.


----------



## jarnozz (Jun 10, 2012)

Amon Amarth! only one i recognized xD Great work so far! never seen a detailed acoustic build so I´m looking forward to see more of your work ; )


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 10, 2012)

^That's the only album I recognize on their too. This is looking exceptionally cool so far. It's a really cool change to see an acoustic build as opposed to an electric.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking great! I really love it when acoustics have deep tunings, they just sound so rich and full. Can't wait to see this thing finished and hear sound/video of it. I don't think it's Amon Amarth because they don't use 7/8 string guitars, but I don't know any of the others there


----------



## Lirtle (Jun 10, 2012)

It's gotta be Tosin or Javier. I see the weightless cover.


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 11, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> It's gotta be Tosin or Javier. I see the weightless cover.



BINGO! 

Since I'm not building two guitars at once, this one is destined to Tosin.

I admit that it is an honnor for me to build this!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2012)

Why aren't there more build threads like this one? Get on it, SS.org...


----------



## skisgaar (Jun 11, 2012)

My trousers are the completely oposite colour to Tosin's skin because of this thread


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it me, or are both the top and back curved??

I'm just DYING to take a couple of acoustic building courses, but right now I simply don't have the time... It's something I'll do one day though.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 11, 2012)

^It's not just you.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Is it me, or are both the top and back curved??
> 
> I'm just DYING to take a couple of acoustic building courses, but right now I simply don't have the time... It's something I'll do one day though.


 
Are they more expensive than electric classes or about the same? I keep thinking I want to build electrics, but the severe lack of acoustic guitars that I want to own is making me lean more toward trying to learn building acoustics first.

I looked into the courses near me and it seems almost all of them run somewhere in the $3k ballpark for about a week course which doesn't sound that bad to me.


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, in my opinion, if you learn how to make acoustic guitars, you'll be pretty well equipped to make electrics too.

The only thing you'd have to look at then would be the electronics, but there are a plethora of books on the matter, so i don't think it'd be a problem.


----------



## JStraitiff (Jun 11, 2012)

Electrics are pretty straight forward to build if you know how guitars work. Acoustics have a lot more detail. Everything you do affects the tone. Your materials, your shapes, your bracing. I really want to build an acoustic myself. Maybe when i find more time ill start researching it.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 12, 2012)

This thing looks amazing. I really don't know what else to say...just plain amazing.

I had a look at your site...wow. You are doing some amazing stuff. (that #4?!?! )

Guys, go check it out if you haven't:
Julien Bergeron, Luthier à Montréal | Fabrication, réparation et entretien de guitares

I think you should be able to figure it out even if you don't speak French. (hint: go to 'Projets' )

Have you done much with fanned acoustics before?


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm back with new pics to show you guys!

But first before I show you some binding work, here is a very clear picture about the geometry of the bracings. It shows the top and back of a previous guitar I made :







I thought "hey, if it works in a tree, I guess this could work in a guitar, too!" I later learned that there is a term for that and it's called biomimicry.

Anyways, back to bindings!

I made this machine to cut the bindings square to the sides of my guitars; it is not my invention (well, not completely).










Then, I prepared the binding strips (they are not straight because of the top and back curvatures) and stuck them on with tape :






I'm sorry this image is not crystal clear!

Tune in tomorrow as I'll give you guys a new update : opening the sound ports (as there are more than one)!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 12, 2012)

Aurochs34 said:


> This thing looks amazing. I really don't know what else to say...just plain amazing.
> 
> I had a look at your site...wow. You are doing some amazing stuff. (that #4?!?! )
> 
> ...



The circling sharks inlay on the 12th fret on #4 just sets it over the top. Awesome guitars!


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 12, 2012)

^ Thanks! I always try to do just that little thing to make people's minds explode!

Plus, my website will be completely re-made in the coming months (I don't have time to learn php!!)


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 13, 2012)

how much would a guitar like tosin's cost?


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 13, 2012)

With the curved top and back, the base price is CAN 5000$. They are much more complicated to build than traditional flat tops... but they are also much more comfortable to play.

The exact same guitar, but with traditional flat tops and back, prices start at CAN 3500$.

Then, these prices are for 6 strings. Additional strings are 200$ more each for the extra materials and time needed.

There is a japanese maple leaf inlay at the 12th fret. It comes as standard. You could have it replaced by something else of comparable size and complexity at no extra cost.

That's pretty much it!


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm back again! (Even though I skipped a day)

These next pictures are to show you how I make the (many) openings on the shoulder of the guitar ; there is one goal in doing like so...

It makes the sound go directly toward your face when you play the guitar, while still delivering an impressive acoustic sound tho the nearby listeners. Most people don't believe me when I explain it to them, but they all agree when they finally get to hear the difference

I wish I could make you guys hear it too!

So, picture time!






I start by drilling holes...






Then I use a japanese saw to cut most of the exceeding wood, before I use rasps to even everything out.






You might notice there is a little notch in this last picture, it'll accomodate the fretboard, as otherwise it would not lay flat on the (curved) top.

Wheww! This is almost done! I even prepared a new batch of shellac to finish the guitar in the coming days! 






Do you guys like where this is going? Have any suggestions, ideas?

Those ideas could be part of the next guitars 

Hellll yeah


----------



## explosivo (Jun 14, 2012)

The concept behind your sound holes is awesome! I'm really digging this build.


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 14, 2012)

^^Thanks!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 14, 2012)

When I checked your site I was wondering why you made the sound holes up there and I thought it might be to hear it better while playing; guess I was right.  I think this makes a lot of sense anyway, I mean if someone was to play an acoustic gig then chances are pretty good that they are going to be using a mic next to the guitar anyway right?


----------



## celticelk (Jun 14, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> When I checked your site I was wondering why you made the sound holes up there and I thought it might be to hear it better while playing; guess I was right.  I think this makes a lot of sense anyway, I mean if someone was to play an acoustic gig then chances are pretty good that they are going to be using a mic next to the guitar anyway right?



If you're playing an gig that's big enough that you need amplification to be heard, most acoustic players are going to go with an in-guitar system, probably a piezo, rather than a mic next to the instrument. It's just too clumsy for performance. I understand that it's also not too unusual to use a piezo as well as miking for recording, just to have more tonal options at mixdown. Jules, you haven't talked about any electronics for this guitar - will it have some, or is this an acoustic-only job?

Also, kudos on the soundhole design! I saw that on your site on a previous build, and wondered if you might use the same technique here. If ever I need an acoustic 8, I'm sure you'll be the one to build it! =)


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, there is one reason as to why this will be 100% acoustic.

It is because the more sensitive a guitar is, the more it will be prone to feedback - even with a piezo. In this case it is better to mic the guitar at a small distance rather than risk it going out like crazy.

Plus, piezos don't actually give the same sound as the instrument itself as they rely solely on the internal vibrations of the guitar, rather than on the surrounding air that your ears are naturally getting.

Hence, I prefer my guitars to have only one voice : plugged or unplugged.

And, of course, I like to imagine what it'll be like when we'll see Tosin shred this little monsta live!

​


----------



## JamesM (Jun 14, 2012)

Tosin maaaan... Lucky dog.


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok wtf this thing is going to be amazing


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 17, 2012)

Can't believe I didn't notice this thread before today.

Really good looking work, Julien; and I bet it sounds even better. Montreal peeps represent!


----------



## Underworld (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow. Might need to have a chat with you in some future!


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Come say Bonjour! or hi! at my table during the *Montréal Guitar Show* 

I'll exhibit this guitar before I ship it to Tosin, so any one of you guys could put your hands on it before he does! 

OKAY, so this is nearing the end, and I am eager to go work, so I'll try to show you what I did this weekend in the least possible amount of time  Here it goes :







I started by giving some of the radius on the neck to prepare it for the inlaying process. 






It is getting a japanese maple leaf inlay, just like http://luthierjules.com/projets/guitare-5.

I like this next picture because you can get a glimpse of the guitar coming together (As I'm writing this, the neck and body still aren't joined together). Yeah, I know, you aren't getting the satisfaction of seeing it better, but that is my evil plan 






3 hours of delicate sawing (and a dozen broken saw blades) later, this is what I got :






Traced it on the neck right where it's going






Then, the area is progessively hollowed out to fit the pieces using my Dremel with some dentist's bits and a small chisel.






Slowly but surely fitting the pieces...






...until they all fit!






Then, the gluing part where I put everything in clear epoxy. I usually mix in wood dust to fill the surrounding areas, but for some reason I decided I'd try it completely transparent.






Yeah!! From now on, all the pictures you'll see here will be completely up-to date... I can now start counting the remaining steps on my fingertips!


----------



## Purelojik (Jun 18, 2012)

shit man you got skills.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 18, 2012)

I might have to sell my kidney now.....


----------



## Toxic Dover (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, this is turning out amazing!


----------



## Nile (Jun 19, 2012)

I barely saw the picture of the fret board with chalk going all the way down and for a few seconds I thought it was some stupidly insane flame. I was disappointed when I scrolled further down.


Also, a leaf for an inlay is an awesome idea.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice touch! So much talent.


----------



## supercolio (Jun 20, 2012)

So much win.


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 20, 2012)

DO WANT


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 21, 2012)

Nile said:


> I barely saw the picture of the fret board with chalk going all the way down and for a few seconds I thought it was some stupidly insane flame. I was disappointed when I scrolled further down.
> 
> 
> Also, a leaf for an inlay is an awesome idea.



Go check out this guitar that I made early on : Guitare #3 | Julien Bergeron, Luthier à Montréal I was still a little shy on making large inlays, so this tree on fire only fits in one fret... though I still consider doing something like that again, only bigger with more details. 

Speaking of wich, I completed the inlay and installed the frets in the last few days, and I also sculpted the neck. This IS going to be wild!  

Check it out :

I sanded the inlay flush with the rest of the fretboard and completed the latter's radius (like I said in one of my earlier posts the neck geometry is basically copied on an RG2228)






Woooowwww, this is smooooooth! 






I then changed to an other part of the cosmos by completing the bottom of the body with this little gig of my invention (surely one of my favorites!)






Basically, it serves as a time saver when I want to do the bottom binding inlay. It turns this :






Into this :






So I have less work to fit this in :






Okay, back to the frets :

The epoxy from the inlay jammed some of the fret saw lines, so I first cleaned them.






The golden fret wire with the bloodwood and inlay is looking VERY SEXY. 






Next thing is sculpting the neck. Although I completed it, the only picture I'm giving you guys is this one, when I just started. Otherwise, there would be a bunch of images more or less looking alike 






I must add that this is one of my favorite steps : it is the only one that I make without any mesurements, just by touch. I find that it feels much more natural to play 

Guys, tell you friends if this thread made you  or  or  

This is almost done!! Can't wait to ship it to Tosin!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2012)

I gotta remember that bloodwood and gold fretwire combo, looks incredibly nice.


----------



## vansinn (Jun 21, 2012)

So many lovely details; looking forward to see it finished :agreed
I hope there'll be a soundclip or video at some point. Ahh, but Tosin is in here himself at times, so..


----------



## JStraitiff (Jun 21, 2012)

That is some skinny fret wire.


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 26, 2012)

Folks, this is nearing the end!! 

I must work fast since this will be exhibited June 29th-July 1st at the Montreal Guitar Show! 

There will be so many talented luthiers at the Show that I am almost shy to attend it as one of them...

Anyways, back to business!

One of the last steps in making an acoustic guitar consists in making the bridge. So, I made myelf yet an other small jig to route the saddle cavity (I never saw a jig like this before)






So I put an angled block in the jig to crate the compensation effect needed for the strings. The saddle will be very large (5/16ths) So I'll have more room to operate when I do the intonation work.






Just when I finished using the jig






Then I traced the bridge's geometry and did the holes for the strings... you might be surprised as to where exactly this is heading.






You might notice that the bridge is laminated in two parts, thickness-wise. I built it with the remaining wood from the neck, so it is in fact made of 8 or 10 pieces of wood with opposing grain. Bloodwood is a very unstable bitch.

Next step : shaped the bridge on the disc sander






You are not hallucinating, this machine is gigantic (24" across) 

Then, shaping the top side of the bridge on the belt sander (notice the rounded end on the right side)






Once this is completed, I'm gluing time! 






And... WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTT?????????

I skipped telling you guys I *assembled the neck *with the rest of the guitar!

Well, here's what it looks like, on a table top, with saddles fitted in place!






Today, I _feel_ awesome 

And, I'm going to sand it all around today to put the finish on it by tomorrow (Wednesday).

When that part is done, I'll install the strings and come back to you guys with some finished pics!!


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 26, 2012)

this..... is..... AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## S-O (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking gorgeous.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 26, 2012)

I would be very wary when using that disc sander; I happen to like my finger tips.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 26, 2012)

God, this is such a beautiful instrument. You're very good, sir!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm still thinking the same thing I was thinking when I first saw this thread. Why the hell has no one done this sooner?


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 26, 2012)

This thing is looking gorgeous. Nice work!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 26, 2012)

No fretboard binding? Well below my standards. 

Just playing. That thing is amazing. Would love to hear how it sounds when it's done.


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jun 27, 2012)

Must...have...video demonstration...now...


----------



## luthierjules (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you all, guys!

It's almost done, just a few Shellac layers left to do before I mount the strings anddo the compensation work!

I'll be able to do a video of _me_ playing it, but my recording quality is very ordinary. Plus, this is going to be my first ever 8-string jam 

I'm no Tosin Abasi, but I'll do my best to impress you 

Back to the guitar, now


----------



## jarnozz (Jun 28, 2012)

this guitar is insane! love it


----------



## tasteslikeawesome (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooray! Can't wait for the video! Make sure Tosin does a video....please?


----------



## aaron_rose (Jun 28, 2012)

dude... this is friggin awesome! Love the sound holes love the bridge the body shape, I love it all!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Will it be exposed at the Salon de Guitar tomorrow? hoping to see this thing in person


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 29, 2012)

Dude! I wish I had a workshop like that!

And what a pity I didn't see you when I was in Montreal last year. Were you at the Montreal Guitar Show last year? Maybe we've cross. 

And I won't tell anything about the work before it's finished: I hate to repeat myself...


----------



## luthierjules (Jul 2, 2012)

Drum rollllllllllll............

Here are the pics of the finished guitar!

I saw some of the SSG.org members and some Tosin Abasi fans coming by my table at the Montreal Guitar Show!

I only got good comments so far 

So, ladies and gentlemen, the wait is over, here are the finished pics :











I'll give it a couple of detail shots in two or three days!

Maybe even do a video demo like you guys have been asking for


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not a great fan of the body shape, but the work is simply stunning...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome awesome work!!!

But please post more pics!! some side shots for example, to show the arched top/back.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 2, 2012)

That's good stuff!


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow amazing work!


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 2, 2012)

Gorgeous guitar 
The detail is unreal!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 2, 2012)

Even threw a maple leaf on the back, this is just too damn awesome.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 2, 2012)

Man, that looks totally awesome!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 2, 2012)

I want to hear this beast!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 2, 2012)

_Oh. My. God._


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 2, 2012)

sweet jesus thats magnificent


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## aaron_rose (Jul 2, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Even threw a maple leaf on the back, this is just too damn awesome.



fuck an a


----------



## otisct20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ thats amazing.


----------



## sleightest (Jul 3, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, I just went through the whole thread in one sitting. Wonderful! Love the sound holes! I am amazed at how guitars are built - Especially awesome and unique ones like this.


----------



## luthierjules (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm back!

Today marked the guitar's departure to L.A. which, I must admit, felt like an historic day 

So, to answer your requests, I did detail shots of the guitar and 2 video demos!





Yes, I made one more maple leaf, in it's right autumn color : blood(wood) red!







Here is a closeup view of the openings. You can see a lot of construction details on this shot!






The binding-less cutaway : this is more or less the entry way if something was to break inside the guitar and I would need to stick my arm down the body.






I personnally like this next shot 






Ah-ha! Details of the bridge now revealed!






Side dot positions and final inlay look :






Did you notice the low E string? It is a nylon string, and it gives a wonderfull sound to that kind of low range compared to what full metal wound strings can achieve.

Almost done!

A quick family reunion photo...






... and then it's time to pack up and go!






I'll upload the videos to Youtube some time this week, just for you viewing pleasure (don't worry, i'll embed them here  )


----------



## Mister-Tux (Jul 11, 2012)

That. Guitar.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 11, 2012)

What gauge is that low E, and where'd you find it? I've been checking around for acoustic/nylon strings for ERGs, but haven't seen much that I liked.

Beautiful work, by the way! I'm sure Tosin's gonna love it.


----------



## luthierjules (Jul 11, 2012)

^^Thanks^^

The low E string comes from a France based company called Savarez. 

You can find it here, in the "strings for guitars with additionnal basses" section.

It is normally part of an-octave-lower-guitar set.

Hope that answers your question right!


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 12, 2012)

This guitar is awesome! Great pics! Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 12, 2012)

This is insane. Holy shit.


----------



## ugly_guitar_guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Jul 12, 2012)

luthierjules said:


> Here is a closeup view of the openings. You can see a lot of construction details on this shot!



Awesome work, yet why didn't you add that finishing touch inside the openings? You can see some part of wood that I'd call definitely unfinished.


----------



## luthierjules (Jul 12, 2012)

I do NOT have any type of good recording gear BUT, I can shoot video out of my camera.

Here's the result : http://youtu.be/YgXhADmjS_c

I have no idea how to embed it here like I hoped to do...

But you'll still have fun, right?


----------



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## luthierjules (Jul 13, 2012)

@Skervesen Guitars

I did not go further with this little aspect for one reason : the small plywood inside the guitar tends to break when you file it to an angle. It un-laminates. Furthermore, my fingers are just small enough to fit through the openings, so I can't use sandpaper to complete this part as well as I aim to.

But don't worry, I still have 2-3 ideas as to how I could achieve a better finish on this material in this particular place


----------



## luthierjules (Oct 27, 2012)

I know, I just HAD to bring this thing back up...


...this just happened :

*http://youtu.be/Gnysd8iKBV8*

I kinda feel like Mike Wazowki in Monsters, Inc. : "I'm on T.VVVVVV.!!!" 

I mean, Tosin is going camping with a few lucky people  and while he's telling us, there lies guitar #8, going 

AAaaaaah, what a great feeling that of accomplishment


----------



## 7Mic7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Félicitation man, tu fais vraiment du beau travail!


----------

